# Chargeur ipod shuffle angleterre



## theremi9402 (21 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Partant pour un séjour en angleterre et ne pouvant pas disposer tout le  temps d'un ordinateur, je vous expose mon problème sur ce forum. Je  voudrais pouvoir charger mon ipod shuffle 4ème génération directement  sur une prise murale mais anglaise c'est à dire à 3 phases, Je suis donc  à la recherche d'un chargeur complet pour l'angleterre.  

Merci d'avance pour l'intérêt que vous porterez à mon message.


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2011)

Achète une simple prise transformant la forme des prises anglaise en prise française si tu as déjà un chargeur. C'est le moins cher et le plus simple.

Sinon, Apple fait un kit chargeur international avec les prises à enficher pour la compatibilité entre pays.


----------



## theremi9402 (22 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ce conseil qui m'est précieux!
Bonne journée


----------

